# Cleveland, OH - looking 4 wiring & western plow mount # 67981 2010 2500hd



## 216440plowguy (Feb 20, 2019)

Im in Cleveland Ohio 44134


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

what kind of plow? I think i have all the wiring for that truck brand new. but its different control harnesses and battery harnesses depending if you are running a 2 plug fleet flex or a 3 plug set up.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Snow Miser said:


> what kind of plow? I think i have all the wiring for that truck brand new. but its different control harnesses and battery harnesses depending if you are running a 2 plug fleet flex or a 3 plug set up.




and yet another different harness if the plow is a 2 plug relay plow...


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

true, but they don't make a factory relay harness kit for the old 2 plug set up for an hb3/h11 light set up. so he would either have to do some wire splicing to get the old 2 plug to work or convert to a newer set up.


----------

